# Feeding Problem



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I recieved a pair of Cutter’s Cichlid (Cryptoheros spilurus sp. 'Cutteri')
and put them in a 10 gal until i can get them in a twenty. I've tried everything but they just wont eat. Its day three and so far i have tried- Flake, HBH Soft Sinkers, Frozen bloodworms, and a medley of freeze dried Brine and bloodworms. The only other tank mates are a trio of endlers and 2-3 babies. They seem to be very shy and hide in coconut huts and terra cotta pots.

Thanks,
FB93


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

How's the water quality? What's the temperature? Assuming those two are good, it could be the tank seems a little small to them. Even small cichlids never seem to do too well for me in a small aquarium.

If none of those are the problem, and the fish are healthy, you may want to try some live blackworms. I've never met a fish that wouldn't go for those. Once they start feeding, you can switch back to pellets and flakes, etc.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Go 3 days without offering them anything, then try again. Also, Could be filling up on new endler's fry?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

emc7 said:


> Go 3 days without offering them anything, then try again. Also, Could be filling up on new endler's fry?


Probably not, the females dropped last week and look skinnier than before


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

|V|][{|-|/\[-|_ said:


> How's the water quality? What's the temperature? Assuming those two are good, it could be the tank seems a little small to them. Even small cichlids never seem to do too well for me in a small aquarium.
> 
> If none of those are the problem, and the fish are healthy, you may want to try some live blackworms. I've never met a fish that wouldn't go for those. Once they start feeding, you can switch back to pellets and flakes, etc.


 Water qualities are fine. Temp around 78*F. I would like to get a larger tank for them but this is all i have as of this moment. Im going to try chopped earth worms and fozen brine and see how that goes.


----------

